# HALP!



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

I need to make a D&D character backstory by noon today, and it's 10. I have writer' block XC FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK!!!! Any advice on how to get writing when you're stuck?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 7, 2010)

Chocolate and backyards. They inspire me to make wonderful literature.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 10, 2010)

I know it's way late, but I'm going to throw this out there  . Try making it as ridiculous and unbelievable as possible. Also, include giant midgets and orcish intelligence in there somewhere.


----------

